# Influence of NPP, FV, and Shepherdism on PCUSA and EPC



## Theoretical (Jan 18, 2007)

I know we often talk about the influence of these doctrinal issues for the PCA and OPC; however, I am concerned about just how readily they are being snatched up by the much broader corps of EPC and PCUSA evangelicals. Does anyone know how much favor/disfavor towards these doctrines is being found in these denominations?


----------



## tewilder (Jan 18, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> I know we often talk about the influence of these doctrinal issues for the PCA and OPC; however, I am concerned about just how readily they are being snatched up by the much broader corps of EPC and PCUSA evangelicals. Does anyone know how much favor/disfavor towards these doctrines is being found in these denominations?



The New Perspectives stuff is huge. It is in all sorts of seminaries and translated into other languages for missions consumption. Mainly this is the N.T. Wright version.

Shepherd and the FV people are minor characters by comparison. The FV publishes widely, though, and the heart of their theology, in their view of worship, is being broadly received. Even some faculty at Westminster Seminary West like it, although they oppose more derivative FV doctrines such as their view of justification. 

I would guess there there is very little actual Shepherdism around. His influence is through his students who have incorporated some of his influence into their own work, but who also modified it and depend just as much on other sources, such as Wright, who differ from Shepherd.


----------



## travis (Jan 18, 2007)

I always assumed that the FV and NPP would go over the heads of the more liberal denominations. I mean, you would have to actually care about covenant theology to talk about either, no?


----------



## tewilder (Jan 19, 2007)

travis said:


> I always assumed that the FV and NPP would go over the heads of the more liberal denominations. I mean, you would have to actually care about covenant theology to talk about either, no?



No for the NPP. Because the broad Evangelicals, charismatics, etc. often use Wright's stuff in their seminaries. 

FV, has a limited audience. It is for biblical theology buffs in Reformed churches, who don't feel fulfilled.


----------

